# Zugiff auf/von ein(em) System in einem anderen Subnetz

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich setze seit einiger Zeit ein Serversystem auf, was später woanders laufen soll. Zu Hause habe ich ein 192.168.178.0/255.255.255.0-Netzwerk, und der Router ist 192.168.178.1. Dort, wo das System später laufen soll, ist ein 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0-Netzwerk eingerichtet und der Router ist 192.168.10.199.

Jetzt brauche ich (edit: so lange die Kiste bei mir dahein steht und ich das System einrichte) meistens keinen Internetzugang auf dem neuen System. Wenn doch (oder wenn ich per ssh etc. darauf zugreifen will), dann muss ich aber natürlich manuell die IP-Adresse, den Gateway und den Nameserver ändern. Und da auf dem System noch eine virtuelle Maschine läuft, muss ich das selbe da auch noch machen.

Kann ich irgendwie temporär und transparent das 192.168.10.0-System an mein 192.168.178.0-Netzwerk anbinden?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe :-)Last edited by l3u on Sat Mar 08, 2014 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

OpenVPN 

(ich gehe von deiner vagen Beschreibung davon aus, dass woanders im physischen Sinne gemeint ist, also der zugriff übers internet erfolgt)

----------

## l3u

Ein VPN brauche ich nicht, es geht mir wirklich nur darum, dass – so lang die Kiste bei mir daheim steht – ich auf das andere Subnetz zugreifen kann. Der Fernzugriff ist eine andere Baustelle und auch schon gelöst. Ich hab mal noch einen klärenden Edit oben reingeschrieben.

Geht das irgendwie mit zusätzlichen Routen oder sonstwas? So gut kenn ich mich mit Netzwerkangelegenheiten leider nicht aus …

----------

## misterjack

Vorausgesetzt, Router 1 und Router 2 sind ihrerseits in einem Subnet (z.b. 192.168.2.0/24), dann müsste es so klappen:

auf deinem Rechner:

```

ip r add 192.168.10.0/24 via 192.168.178.1

```

Router 192.168.178.1 / 192.168.2.1

```

ip r add 192.168.10.0/24 via 192.168.2.2

```

Router 192.168.10.199 / 192.168.2.2

```

ip r add 192.168.178.0/24 via 192.168.2.1

```

Server

```

ip r add 192.168.178.0/24 via 192.168.10.199

```

Oder, falls Router 2 auch im 192.168.178.0/24 ist und z.b. die IP 192.168.178.2 hat:

Router 192.168.178.1

```

ip r add 192.168.10.0/24 via 192.168.178.2

```

beim 2. Router ist dann keine Zusatzroute notwendig, da er das Subnet dann ja kennt.

----------

## l3u

Der zweite Router ist momentan noch gar nicht im Spiel, der steht dort, wo der andere Rechner später steht. Sind beides Fritz-Boxen, von daher kann ich da vermutlich nicht ohne Weiteres was ändern …

Wieso ist jetzt eigentlich noch ein drittes Subnetz (192.168.2.0) im Spiel?

----------

## l3u

Also den Zugriff von 192.168.178.80 auf 192.168.10.98 krieg ich hin, indem ich der Netzwerkkarte von 192.168.178.80 einfach eine zweite IP in dem anderen Subnetz zuweise:

```
ip addr add 192.168.10.80/24 dev eth0
```

danach kann ich mich z. B. per ssh auf 192.168.10.98 einloggen.

Bleibt das Problem mit dem Internetzugang von 192.168.10.98 aus … weil umgekehrt wird das so nicht klappen, es läuft ja noch eine virtuelle Maschine auf dem Rechner, die zu allem Überfluss noch ein Windows SBS 2003 ist – und der weiß ja nichts von der Host-IP-Konfiguration …

----------

## misterjack

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Wieso ist jetzt eigentlich noch ein drittes Subnetz (192.168.2.0) im Spiel?

 

Das war jetzt als Beispiel. Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, warum nimmste den Server generell nicht in dein 192.168.10.0/24er Netz, solange er bei dir steht und änderst dann einfach die Konfiguration, bevor den im anderen Netz aufbaust? Beide Fritzboxen sind doch dann per VPN verbunden, oder? Dann dürfte der Zugriff kein Problem sein.

Und, es war wohl spät bei meinen letzten Post. Die Zusatzroute auf deinem Rechner und den Server sind nämlich obsolot. Per der "default via"-Route (auch als Gateway bekannt) gehen die Pakete ja eh über die Router. Und wenn die dann per VPN verbunden sind, werden da die Routen automatisch estellt.

----------

## l3u

Die Netze sind nicht per VPN verbunden, später wird nur einfach ein Port für einen SSH-Zugang durchgeroutet.

Ich könnt natürlich schon die IP-Adressen erstmal anders einrichten, ich hab mich nur gefragt, ob das nicht irgendwie auch so geht … wäre einiges an Arbeit, weil ja auf dem Server der virtualisierte eigentliche Server läuft, auf dem dann wiederum einige Dienste laufen …

----------

## misterjack

Manchmal ist die Lösung so einfach, dass man garnicht dran denkt. Änder einfach in deiner Fritzbox temporär die Netzmaske auf 255.255.0.0 und den Gateway/DNS-Server deines Servers auf 192.168.178.1 - später den Gateway bzw DNS-Server zu ändern ist ja kein großer Aufwand  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Da hätt ich auch selbst draufkommen können … danke :-)

----------

